# kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!



## rockyko (4. Januar 2010)

*kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

hi @ all ... 

... ich kann keinen der 3d benchmarks ausführen direkt am anfang kommt ein appcrash der dllhost.exe ("COM surrogate") und eine fehlermedlung "system info error:" 

... ich hab rausgefunden dass es funzt wenn ich die dllhost.exe in datenausführungsverhinderung reinnehme nur klappt das auch nicht da kommt die fehlermeldung, dass "Datenausführungsverhinderungs-Attribute können auf ausführbaren 64 Bit-Dateien nicht gesetzt werden" ...

... ich hab windows 7 grad frisch installiert, könnt ihr mir weiter helfen? ...


----------



## Bruce112 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

lies mal hier 

XVID (COM Surrogate) - Microsoft Windows Vista Community Forums - Vistaheads


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

gib es Patches von futuremark das alle 3d Marks auch unter win7 64 bit laufen hir zum Link
Futuremark - Benchmarks - 3DMark06 - Download


----------



## rockyko (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

hier mal die problemsignatur ... mit dem patch hat es nicht gefunzt ... ich hab mir ja direkt die aktuellste version gezogen ... und der link von "Bruce112" hat mir nich wirklich geholfen^^ ... problem besteht also weiterhin


```
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    DllHost.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    6.1.7600.16385
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    4a5bc6b7
  Fehlermodulname:    FMSI.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:    3.20.1.1
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    49b76dd9
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:    000534ff
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
```


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Eigentlich müsste es ja gehen kann mir höchstens noch vorstellen das es am Grafikkarten Treiber liegt ich weiß ja nicht was für einen du benutzt warscheinlich den aktuellen nimm halt gerade mal einen anderen das hat schon desöfteren mal geholfen.


----------



## rockyko (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

mmh ... am treiber liegts auch nicht ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Hast du wirklich mal einen anderen genommen und was für einen??
Wie gesagt es muss eigentlich funktionieren da du Windows neu aufgesetzt hast das keine grosartig viel Programme installiert sind die dazwieschen schiesen können wirklich kann eigentlich nur am Treiber liegen. Du kannst noch den Kompatibolitätsmodus versuchen obwohl es auch ohne gehen müsste sonst bin ich wirklich ratlos. Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand ne Idee, Sorry


----------



## rockyko (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

ja ich hab den 9.10 genommen ... hier klappt nichts ey ich könnte ausrasten  ... das muss doch irgendwie gehen


----------



## rockyko (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

*push* ... keiner ne antwort?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Das Programm kann eine Systemkomponente bewerten. Hast du vielleicht ein Teil extrem übertaktet ?


----------



## rockyko (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

nein noch gar nichts ... alles läuft im standardtakt


----------



## rockyko (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

*push*


----------



## rabit (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Alle 3d06 kplt löschen und neu Install.


----------



## rockyko (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

was is kplt?^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Er meint Alles komplett löschen (kplt=komlpett)


----------



## rockyko (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

hat auch nicht geholfen ...


----------



## rockyko (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

*push*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Alle MS Updates drauf? DirectX ist aktuell? Mal andere 3DMarks probiert? 

Im Gerätemanager keine unbekannten Geräte? Mal als Administrator ausgeführt?  


BTW, es könnte sein das du wegen dem Pushen Verwarnungen bekommst, 1. weil Doppelpost, und 2. weil Spam ^^


----------



## Scarry (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

hast du bei Spielen Grafikprobleme oder sogar grafikfehler?? Vielleicht hilft runtertakten der graka was, wie du das problem ja bei mir kennst xD^^ 

mfg


----------



## rockyko (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Alle MS Updates drauf? DirectX ist aktuell? Mal andere 3DMarks probiert?



windows is aktuell ... aktuelles direct x ist oben ... ich hab 3d mark 03, 05 und 06 probiert



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Im Gerätemanager keine unbekannten Geräte? Mal als Administrator ausgeführt?



... keine unbekannten geräte ... als administrator ausführen hat nichts gebracht



Fr3@k schrieb:


> BTW, es könnte sein das du wegen dem Pushen Verwarnungen bekommst, 1. weil Doppelpost, und 2. weil Spam ^^



ohh ... wusste ich nich ... gut zu wissen 



Scarry schrieb:


> hast du bei Spielen Grafikprobleme oder sogar grafikfehler?? Vielleicht hilft runtertakten der graka was, wie du das problem ja bei mir kennst xD^^



nein ich habe keine grafikprobleme ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Kannst du 3dMark starten wenn du bei der Verknüpfung "-nosysinfo" ranhängst (ich glaub so war der Befehl)?


----------



## rockyko (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

nein klappt auch nich ... kommt immernoch der gleiche fehler


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Vielleicht mal die neueste OpenAl installieren. Klick


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Wo liegt die DLL datei eigentlich? Wenn man danach googlelt kommen ja keine schönen Sachen ^^ 



> Die Datei "dllhost.exe" befindet sich im Ordner C:\Windows\System32. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, handelt es sich bei dllhost.exe um einen Virus, Spyware, Trojaner oder Worm!



Schau mal im Taskmanager ob dort die exe als Prozess vorhanden ist. Wenn ja dann ist es ein Virus.


----------



## rockyko (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

dllhost.exe liegt bei mir im odner system32 und der prozess wird nur im taskmanager angezeigt wenn ich 3dmark starte ... und open al wird ja beid er installation von 3d mark mitinstalliert .... ich habs trotzdem nochmal nachinstalliert aber es hat nichts geholfen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Hast du Nero drauf? Wenn ja restlos entfernen. Desweiteren mal das hier installieren: 

Nic's XviD - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## rockyko (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

nein hab kein nero drauf ... hab den codec installiert aber es bringt einfach alles nichts


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

installier mal windoof neu, bzw teste mal ein anderes OS.


----------



## dereinzug (18. März 2017)

*AW: kann 3d mark nicht ausführen?!*

Hallo,

auch wenn der Thread alt ist, bin ich auf ihn doch über Google gestoßen.
Leider hat er nicht die Lösung geboten.

Mein Problem:
3dmark06 wollte unter Windows 10 wegen einem Problem mit der Systeminfo nicht laufen

Lösung: eine ältere Version der Systeminfo installieren als die, die gerade aktuell ist

Bei mir lief es dann konkret mit der 4.48.599.0

ciao Tom

P.S. eventuell hilft das nun anderen, die diesen Thread über Google finden


----------

